# e34 stereo upgrade



## ZIDSAB (Nov 5, 2011)

hello guys 
i need your help my car is 1992 bmw e34 
and i want to upgrade the whole stereo system ( head, speaker, amp) 
the car has :
• Two 5.25" midbass in the front kick panels.
• Two 3/4" tweeters in the door pillars and two 2.5" midrange in the dash.
• Two 5.25" midbass and two 3/4" tweeters in the rear shelf.
cassette head and a four channel amp, and it is ~20 watts/channel, amplifying ~5 WPC that the head-unit produces
i want to upgrade all that to a system that satisfy me and proivde a good bass in the car and i don't know what shoud i buy ? , i want your help and i dont want that hyper loud system 
thank you all


----------



## hacker2021 (Jul 7, 2011)

Have you had any progress with the sound system in your car? I'm looking to replace my speakers. The two fronts more specifically


----------



## ZIDSAB (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah bro 
actually im in the middle of the mess now 
my car uses common ground system so i couldn't just replace the head unit now im replacing my speakers and the wires 
i will let you know once i finish the upgrade 
here is my email if you want 
[email protected]


----------

